# Flux DS vs Union Force



## aksoltau (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm looking for a solid park binding. i narrowed my choices down to these too. Please give your input. I'm open for other suggestions but please stay between these two bindings and give feedback about these two.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You asked me about reliability. On That topic absolutely the Flux over the Union. Union are kind of notorious for loosening bolts.


----------



## aksoltau (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah I am like 99% sure im going with the flux ds honestly, but i just want to make sure until i actually end up buying it. Does it have a canted footbed?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No canting. Which is how I like most my bindings actually.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

Nivek said:


> You asked me about reliability. On That topic absolutely the Flux over the Union. Union are kind of notorious for loosening bolts.


Considering we have about 20x more bindings on the market than Flux in the US, is part of the reason you see more hardware issues. Part of it is lack of maintenance, and part is bad loctite from our vendor a year ago. 

Also, FYI - We spent the majority of this year's development focused on straps and hardware. I think you guys will be stoked. I guess that's why I log into this site. 

Have a good weekend!

GK


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've owned two pairs of Unions. I currently own zero pairs.

I've owned three pairs of Flux. I currently own three pairs, including the DS.

Needless to say, I'd go Flux.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Considering we have about 20x more bindings on the market than Flux in the US, is part of the reason you see more hardware issues. Part of it is lack of maintenance, and part is bad loctite from our vendor a year ago.
> 
> Also, FYI - We spent the majority of this year's development focused on straps and hardware. I think you guys will be stoked. I guess that's why I log into this site.
> 
> ...


I here ya. My comments were a lot more based on my personal experience with Flux and the 4 Unions I owned. All of which required a lit more attention than my Flux. 

I'm super stoked hearing you guys revamped straps and hardware, for '19 is it? Or Is the new hardware going into '18 product too? Sorry I get so sour here towards Union. I don't mean to. I really will be fucking pumped to back you guys. And as always, my R&D services are available to you for the low low cost of shipping. And if I ever end up wanting to keep anything I'll offer to buy it from you first, otherwise anything you send me gets sent back when you need it.

Damnit I've been talking about snowboarding too much the last week. Anyone wanna pitch into a gofundme so I can swing down to Chile for a couple weeks?


----------

